# VW & Audi Coilovers from $499 Shipped - Solo Werks | ST | KW @ eurocollective



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
COILOVER MADNESS IS BACK!!!!! @ eurocollective*

The staff at *euro*collective is proud to offer you the best pricing on all the suspension options we carry starting from $499 USD shipped within the lower 48 states!









*
Solo Werks S1 Coilovers MSRP $599+shipping - eurocollective price $499 shipped!* (lower 48 states)

*Solo Werks S1 Coilover System Highlights:*

 Gold Plated Housings for superb corrosion resistance
 Silver spring perches - double lock ring design
 Platform Specific Spring Rates and Matched Valving
 Front 35-55mm (1.4-2.2") Lowering Range*
 Rear 35-70mm (1.4-2.75") Lowering Range*
 Includes shortened Sway Bar End links
 3 year Limited Warranty
Each Kit contains:

 2 Front Threaded Coilover Dampers -Heavy Gold Zinc Plated with dual locking ring spring perches
 2 Front Springs+2 Helper springs
 2 Microcellular Bump Stops
 2 Rear Dampers
 2 Front Swaybar End Links
 2 Rear Adjustable Perches
 2 Coilover Spanner Wrenches

The Solo Werks S1 coilovers are setup like a Factory Sport Suspension - a great balance between handling and ride comfort - with the added bonus of threaded bodies enabling you to personalize the lowering to your tastes! We have sold literally hundreds of these systems across multiple platforms and brands with extremely happy customers!










*$$$PM FOR QUOTE!!!! - ST Coilover kit MSRP $916.99+Shipping - eurocollective price PM FOR QUOTE$$$*
*
ST X / Streetline Coilover Highlights:*

 Optimally adjusted, sporty and comfortable Tuning
 Individually height adjustable
 TÜV-tested lowering range
 Heavy Gold Zinc Plated / Galvanized Threaded Strut Bodies
 Twin Tube Dampers
 High-quality components for long life
 Comprehensive documentation for ease of use
 5 Year Warranty
 Made In Germany
Kit Contents

 Complete Vehicle System*
 2 x Heavy Gold Zinc Plated / Galvanized Steel Front Shock/Strut Assembly
 2 x Front Spring Assembly
 2 x Rear Shock Assembly
 2 x Rear Spring Assembly
 2 x Height adjustable Rear Spring Perch*
 Spanner Wrench(s)*
 Installation Instructions*
 Owners Pack inc decals & adjusters*
 High Quality Packaging
 * (Contents may vary dependent on vehicle design)

The ST's are produced by KW as their entry level brand (think VW=ST to Audi=KW), and use the same tuning, shock absorbers and springs, but have a heavy gold zinc plating for corrosion resistance and a five year warranty. They are a great setup for those of you looking for a bit more aggressive handling than the Solo Werks (ie stiffer than the Solo's).









*$$$PM FOR QUOTE!!!! - KW Coilovers Variant 1, Variant 2, Variant 3, Street Comfort, Clubsport & More - MSRP Starting at $1499+shipping - eurocollective price PM FOR QUOTE$$$*

*KW Coilover Highlights*


 Options for Preset Dampening, Rebound Adjustable, Rebound and Compression adjustable Shocks/Dampers
 Individually height adjustable
 TÜV-tested lowering range
 Stainless Steel Construction
 High-quality components for long life
 Comprehensive documentation for ease of use
 Lifetime Warrantee!!!!
 Made In Germany
Kit Contents

 Complete Vehicle System*
 2 x Stainless Steel Front Shock/Strut Assembly
 2 x Front Spring Assembly
 2 x Rear Shock Assembly
 2 x Rear Spring Assembly
 2 x Height adjustable Rear Spring Perch*
 Spanner Wrench(s)*
 Installation Instructions*
 Owners Pack inc decals & adjusters*
 High Quality Packaging

 * (Contents may vary dependent on vehicle design)

The KW kits are the top of the line units on the market, with dampening options to fit almost every need. KW is the only company on the market that their primary function is Coilover systems (i.e. they do not offer exhausts, or wheels, or grills). They are the also the only company that has their own in house 7 post chassis dyno to properly setup a vehicle from not only their engineers personal preference, but from a vehicle harmonic/dynamic perspective.

*Get your personalized quote now by sending us a PM or email with the following info:**
Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*
*Or give us a call Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!*

Thanks!
Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thank you to everyone who sent in their PM's and emails for quotes as well as your feedback on the new site, we really appreciate your support!*

*To answer some of the common questions:*

*Shipping*
We ship worldwide from our Fresno California warehouse which is within 15 minutes of ST/KW and Solo Werks

*Transit times* vary, but this map is pretty accurate:









We use FedEx primarily, but can do UPS and USPS

*Canadian customers* we offer special *All In Pricing* which we take care of all shipping, border charges, duties and taxes in one price so you don't get any surprise bills later from the government!

We can also ship to US border towns to various Parcel outlets to allow you to get the USA shipped pricing and take care of the border yourself, just let us know ahead of time.

Yes we offer military and service discounts, and we can ship to APO's!

*Let us know if there are any questions on any of the systems or products we have, we are here to help!*

*Glen* @ *eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*LOL Star Wars Imperial Help Desk the ID 10 T Error *

There is some quality space comedy for you :thumbup:

Its been a great, and hectic week but we are ready for the weekend!

We will be in and out of the office this weekend working on more projects, so PM or email us if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Glen @ *euro*collective :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I wonder if this would be a bit Chewy?*

It was a quiet weekend at the shop - someone hit a transformer & the cable dmark for the neighborhood on Friday evening and put power and internet out until about 3pm today. 

Luckily we had power, but a weekend without internet was a bit weird - so we got a bunch of wrenching done instead!

We are still catching up on emails and PM's right now, but we wanted to post quickly and let you know replies are on their way and not to worry about your orders as we were able to ship off of our FedEx software and print the orders off of the site with our mobile phones [up]

Tracking numbers may be a bit late as well, as the system updates itself.

Let us know if you have any questions, we will be here for a few hours!

Thanks, 
Glen @ *euro*collective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I really wanted to post a Star Wars themed Humpday GIF - but this one made me laugh pretty hard so.....*

Another busy day at *eurocollective* so my posts today are a bit late :thumbup:

As always, all orders in before 3pm Pacific time today have been packed and are on the dock waiting for FedEx/UPS pickup. Tracking numbers are being uploaded in the next hour or so, so check your email (if it is not there, check your junk filter!)

Let us know if there is any questions you have, we are here to help!

Thanks, 
*Glen @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spend 30 seconds and watch the whole GIF... Your welcome *

Well it has been another eventful day at *eurocollective*. 

We received a call from a local customer who is in the process of moving to a new place, and wanted to know if we would be interested in a *G60 Corrado project* he had wasting away in the back 40 

Well, a tonne of spider repellant and a blown trailer tire and it is back at the shop awaiting our next move!

For updates on the *New Corrado Project* and the other two existing *B5 Passat 1.8t* & *VR6 MK2 Jetta Coupe*, you can follow us on the following *social media sites:

Click the images below to go directly to our sites*:



We will be running some contests for some SWAG as well in the coming weeks for those of you that subscribe :beer:

On a regular business note, the warehouse staff have all the orders that arrived before 3PM pacific time today processed and shipped out - tracking should be in your inbox already :thumbup:

*Thanks again for your support!*

*Glen @eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*1142EMA......Filet O Fish... Stormtrooper....Classic Robot Chicken*

This clip never ceases to brighten my day :beer:

Another busy week at the new *eurocollective*.

The new website *www.eurocollective.com* is coming along nicely, with more and more products being added every week.










We currently have free shipping on all orders over $230 within the Lower 48 States!

We are also looking for your input on any new products or lines you would like us to carry in the future!

Let us know if you have any questions or suggestions :thumbup:

Thanks!

*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*OK, so be honest - who has done this?*

Thanks again to everyone who has sent in questions and Request for Quotes over the weekend!!!

Our inboxes are finally clear, so for those of you who had sent in questions - You Have Mail:beer:

Look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, 
*Glen eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Moral of the story - the Emperor drinks Cherry Coke [cool]*

Well its Humpday here at EC, and we are closing out one of the busiest January's in our head office's history.

From the Staff at the new *EuroCollective*, we thank you all for making that happen!

All orders received today are packed and ready for pickup, and tracking numbers have been issued and emailed out.

Thanks again, and let us know if you have any additional questions!

*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I know I normally post Star Wars related stuff, but this was priceless *

Another busy weekend at EC, even with the Superbowl and the crazy weather rolling through the USA and Canada!

Many of you have received the products you purchased from *eurocollective* in the last week or two, and hopefully your installs are done so.....

*POST UP and show your setup or new style! *

There are many other forum members patiently waiting on your review on not only the product but our customer service at *eurocollective* 

We appreciate everyone's point of view and we want to hear about your experience!

Look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, :beer:

*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Now lets see if they can actually hit anything *

We have been adding more and more information to our website, and so has Solo Werks!










*Now with every Solo Werks Coilover kit they are including a starter bottle of the Boesheild T9 anti corrosion lubricant* in the installation package (something not seen in any kits under $1000!)

We use it on every installation when we are adjusting, and when it dries it puts a waxy type coating on the threads that gives the heavy Gold Zinc Plating and extra layer of protection from the elements - and it is easy to wipe off (along with any dirt and grime, leaving a clean set of threads for easy adjustment when you go to change the height later on:thumbup:

If there is any additional information you need on this or any other other products we carry, just let us know.

Thanks!
*Glen @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I know, another Non-Star Wars post - but it is pretty Epic!*

It was an all hands on deck, pretty crazy day yesterday at our Fresno Warehouse - the first real rain of the year in the Central Valley (yeah I know right) and the garage/shop section flooded!

But despite the flood drill, we were able to get everyone's order processed, and shipped and our project cars to high ground.

Tracking numbers for all orders should be in your inbox. If you don't find your tracking, check your Spam folder and if it is not there PM me directly for an update.

Thanks!
*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Leave the VW at home - Take the Tauntaun*

For those of you who are getting hit with Winter Storm Pax in the next 24 hours (some with 12-18") - if you have drive take it easy!

We have been notified by FedEx that some routes will be affected, but deliveries will be rescheduled or given the option for pickup at your local FedEx facility.

Thanks again to everyone for their PM's, Emails and orders! 

Let us know if you have any questions :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
East Coast Peeps - Don't let your VDub become Car Crash #1,000,001 - There are no Balloons for You *

12-14" of Snow all over the East, Drought of the century in the South West. Not to worry, shipping delays are minimal 

All PM's, Emails and Orders are processed and tracking has been sent out.

FedEx has again let us know that there are some delays for our customers in the East so just keep checking on your tracking numbers for updated delivery times and options.

Let us know if there is any questions on this or any other product we carry!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Snow Day / Valentines Day / Friday*

An amazing day today at *eurocollective* - a tonne of PM's, Calls and Orders - so much so that we are just shutting down now!

We have a couple installs tomorrow as well as digging deeper into a couple of in house project cars so hit us up and we will be happy to reply!

Have a great weekend! :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Having trouble finding what you are looking for? Google works, but you could always just PM us *

A very busy weekend at EC, with a crazy amount of orders shipping this afternoon - Thanks!!!

Tracking numbers are being updated in the system within the hour.

All PM's and Emails have been replied to - Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who Still has "Snowman Makin Snow"? - So what are you building??? *

Mid Week Bump after another great day at the new *eurocollective*

FedEx has just picked up and tracking numbers are being entered into the system - check your emails (including junk mail) for your update.

Please free to post up any pics of your cars with any of the coilover kits installed, we would love to see them!
*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*KABOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!*

*Welcome to the Weekend folks!*

We have just found out that *KW will be having a Mail in Rebate* for all kits purchased in the *month of March* starting at* $100 for a V1 and going up from there!!!* 

We will be advising everyone who is interested in the KW's to hold on to their purchase with us until March 1 to be able to get in on the deal :thumbup:

Also, *ST will be increasing its coilover kit pricing* by an average of *$50* starting on *April 1, 2014* :thumbup: So get your ST's for cheap while you can :thumbup:

All orders have been processed and shipped out today, and tracking numbers have been emailed out.

Have a great weekend, and don't hesitate to contact us if you have any questions on any of the products we carry.

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just because they are cute and fuzzy, does not mean that they are not trying to eat you - kinda like Cats....*

Well now that the Olympics are over, we can get back to normal life :thumbup:

Another great weekend, thanks for all the questions and requests for quotes. If you have not received a reply, please resend your question as we have replied to all open messages!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I am surprised he made this Shot *

*Just a reminder for those of you looking for quotes on any of our products, please include all your information so we can get you a quick response!

The best way to get an accurate and expedited quote is to Copy the text below and Paste it into a PM or Email:*

*Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

We look forward to hearing from you!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*KW MAIL IN REBATE STARTS NOW!!!!*

All orders placed starting today at *eurocollective* are eligible for the *KW Mail In Rebate program* :beer::

*Variant 1 $100
Variant 2 $125
Variant 3 $150
Clubsport	$175 
DDC $200 
DLC $125 
HAS $100*
*
PM or email us your vehicle info & ship to location like the post above (copy and paste this info and fill in the blanks) and we can get you our best delivered pricing, as well as the info on the Rebate Program!*

We look forward to hearing from you!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone see Jim Parsons aka Sheldon Cooper on SNL on the weekend *

Well another weekend of adverse weather across the USA and Canada - Huge waves, sink holes, rain at the Heritage Classic in Vancouver, snow on the east coast closing businesses today. Crazy Crazy.

Meanwhile in Arizona:

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/500x/44665782.jpg

Another busy day at the EC warehouse. All orders were processed and shipped out, and all PM's and emails replied to.

As always, we are here if you have any questions on any of the products we sell or service, just let us know!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Do you go through the door, or just miss it....*

March is always a crazy month at EC, and 2014 is no different. We are putting out a record number of orders so far this month (BIG THANKS!!!!) :thumbup: :thumbup: 

We are doing our best to get orders out as soon as they come in, right up until the last minute when FedEx & UPS are picking up.

Tracking numbers and updates on open orders are being sent out as this is being posted. :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Next Level Star Wars Casual Friday *

This has been one crazy week - just about as crazy as these guys ^^ 

I know it may get repetitive, but we really appreciate all the questions emails and PM's and of course the orders :thumbup:

The show season is starting soon in some parts of the country, and we are already preparing to get on the road for 2014!

If you have any questions, we are here to help! PM, Email or call us and we will be happy to provide any and all information we can on the products we offer.

Have a great weekend!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

* AUDI USA TRAINING CENTER  *

Hello everyone, 

Sorry for the slow replies over the last 2 days.

All but one of our staff was invited by Solo Werks to attend the Audi USA A3 Sedan measuring session at the Audi Training center in Ontario, California on Monday as well as a tour of SEMA HQ in Diamond bar. Quite a cool experience for sure! The new A3 sedan looks pretty good, like a mini B8.5 A4 IMHO :beer:

We are back in house and operations are up and running to full capacity 

During our absence our trusty warehouse staff kept the orders flowing, and on their way to new homes across the continent.

If you have ordered in the last few days and did not get any tracking info, just let me know and I can have it resent.

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thats soooo Rachet - Happy Monday!*

We hope you all had a great weekend! Just a quick bump this afternoon so we can get back to giving shipping a hand getting your weekend orders out.

Let us know if you have any application questions or would like a quote for your vehicle :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who Else could use a Vacation???*

Well it has been quite a week so far. Ran out of time both Tuesday and Wednesday to post as all hands were on deck getting orders processed and shipped!

Thanks again for all the PM's and emails with Requests for Quotes.

Let us know if you have any questions on suspension or any other upgrade parts for your VW!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MY KIND OF PARENTING!*

We are on the last week of the KW Mail In Rebate program, so if you are looking at getting a set now is the time! :thumbup:

Our staff is finally back to full strength and orders & tracking should be getting out a bit faster from now on.

Thanks to everyone who has sent in questions or Requests for Quotes :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Pirated star wars*

Busy day at the EC office, taking questions and quotes all morning then a afternoon of shipping and taking inventory.

Thanks to everyone sending in PM's with Requests for quotes.

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!*

*Glen @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*!!FINAL DAYS of the KW MAIL IN REBATE!!*

Need a set of KW's?? Now is the time!! 

The KW rebate ends on Monday March 31, 2014 so do not delay :thumbup:

For a special EC quote, send us a PM or email with your vehicle info (copy and paste the text below, and enter in your info for fastest service):

*
Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK1,MK2, MK3, MK4, MK5, MK6 etc...):
2wd or 4-MOTION:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant/Wagon:
With or without electronic shock package
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

We look forward to hearing from you!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*THE CLOCK IS TICKING!!!
FINAL DAY OF THE KW REBATE & THE ST PRICE INCREASE!!!*
*
You read right, today is the last day of the KW Mail In Rebate! You only need to have purchased before 12:00pm pacific time tonight to qualify *

:beer:*We will be in the office for a few hours clearing up paperwork, so feel free to PM or email us and we can still get you in on the Rebate!*:beer:

Also, April 1, 2014 is the first day of the new ST pricing - an average of $50 retail increase from the current pricing! We would need to have your order in before 5:00pm Pacific time today to get the old quoted pricing so do not delay!!!

PM, Email or Call us ASAP for our best pricing! :thumbup:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Lying down on the Job... Typical :sly: *

*Congratulations to everyone who got in before the lock on the KW Mail In Rebate program!*

While that program is over with, and the ST kits have increased in pricing we are happy to still be offering great pricing on all the coilover kits we carry for VW's and more!

As always, we request that you send us your full vehicle and ship to info by Copying and Pasting the following info into a new PM or email:

*Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e. MK3, MK5, MK6 etc...):
2wd or Quattro/AWD:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant/Wagon:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

And we can message you back with our best quote delivered to you!

Just a quick note, many of you have asked what payment methods we accept. Here you go: PayPal, Visa, MC (including Debit Cards with the Visa or MC logo), Amex or Discover

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friday Lolz *

Crazy week here at EC, thanks to everyone who contacted us and of course a special thanks for all the orders!

Looks like it will be a car maintenance weekend, so we will be in and out of the shop and will do our best to answer any questions that come in as soon as we see them 

If you are at an event this weekend like Wookies in the Woods, snap some pics and tag @eurocollective or #eurocollective - we love to see whats happening out there!!!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*BACK TO THE DAILY GRIND *

Thanks to everyone who sent in PM's, emails and orders over the weekend :thumbup:

Our staff is busy responding to your questions, and packing up your orders to ship out today, and as always tracking information will follow no later than 6:00pm Pacific time tonight!

Let us know if you have any questions on your order, or any of the product lines we carry eace:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I Searched for a Hump Day pic but Google search equated "Douche" with Hump Day.... LOL*

So Happy Hump Day (Yeah Yeahhhh)! :thumbup:

Busy week and the weather out at our California warehouse is hitting the mid 90's.... and still in a hard drought... Crazy coast to coast extremes.

Our shipping department has been pretty crazy the last month and today has been no exception. All orders in before 3pm pacific today are packed and on the deck awaiting FedEx pickup.

Tracking should be updated within the hour. :beer:
*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SHOW TIME!!!*

It has been a long tough week here at EC - with a hardcore cold/flu taking out all of our staff this week and preventing me from posting as usual.

We have been able to get all PM's, emails and orders answered and processed even with the staff setbacks!

As the only person currently still standing here, I will be down at the CCC show with Solo Werks this weekend helping out on their booth and hanging out with great friends!

If you are in So Cal or the Chatsworth area of north west LA ish.. stop by! 

Here is the show information on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/events/578020825616406/

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Monday errr, Tuesday *

*Thanks to everyone that came out to the Euro Car Show on Saturday at California Car Cover!*

It was great to meet some of you in person during my time on the Solo Werks Booth :beer:

Check out the video above for a quick overview of the day. They are looking at expanding the event to a larger venue next year, so we look forward to that!

Now back to business! All PM's and emails have been answered and orders processed and shipped.

Tracking should be in everyone's inbox already.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hump Day Video! Who wants to adopt an AT-AT *

Another busy day at EC - with everyone out sick but me!!! Early posting today so I can get everyone's orders out on time:beer:

*We will be having some exciting news on the ST coilover kits by the end of the week.....*

Let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we carry!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

* If your at bat, do you even try hit it or let the Bounty Hunter win???  *

Judging by the pics from all the weekend events that we have seen today on our social media feeds many of you were busy this weekend!

Thanks for all the PM's emails and orders over the weekend. All orders have been processed and shipped, and all questions answered.

Let us know if you have any additional questions!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Coilover Madness is BACK ON!!!!* :thumbup::thumbup:

*Get your personalized quote now on All Options from Solo, KW and ST by sending us a PM or email with the following info: ** Copy and Paste works great!!!

Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*HA - Bozo! - That balloon is no good to me popped *

Quick mid week bump! All orders, PM's and emails have been processed and shipped with tracking being inputted as I type :thumbup:

As always we are here for any questions you have!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*WATERFEST PREP 2014!!!*

We are pleased to announce that EC will be on hand to man the Solo Werks booth at Waterfest 20! :thumbup::thumbup:

#Solowerks is this years sponsor for the Exhibition event, if you are an exhibition participant bring your event credential to our booth to get your free t-shirt! #waterfest20

We are also working with Solo Werks to reward existing customers who are running Solo Werks coilovers at the show with a couple special items :beer:

We look forward to seeing you all there!
*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its Currently Beer O'Clock - Which is close enough to 5 :beer: *

Its been a long week here at EC - with not a lot of time at our desks we have been just keeping up with all the questions and posts coming in  - so it is time to kick back for the weekend with a few cold ones! :beer::beer::beer:

The Coilover Madness Sale is still going strong, with more kits shipped out this week. For those of you installing your kits this weekend, please feel free to post up pics and your impressions in this thread when you are done :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any additional questions, we are here to help! :wave:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Seems Appropriate - Congratulations Germany and all their Fans!*

It was a fun game to watch on a sunny Sunday, just a quick bump and back to work! 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend :beer: We are looking forward to seeing all of our East Coast customers that are attending Waterfest next weekend! Stop by the Solo Werks booth and say hi!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*This made me laugh, and then think.....*

Crazy Crazy Monday!!!! Only a few days left until we venture to the east coast for Waterfest - and judging by the amount of PA, NJ, NH, and NY orders that went out express today it seems that many are doing last minute Waterfest Prep!!!!

There is still time to get 2 or 3 day shipping out around the country, so give us a call if you want to get an express quote!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Boba, we're gonna need to go ahead and move your dad's head downstairs....*

Annnnd we are back to fun Star Wars related bumps! :beer:

Its now back into Double Digits on the thermometer for our guys in the USA warehouse in Fresno, so they are getting their work done early this week.

All orders have been packed and shipped, and are just waiting for pickup by FedEx - tracking is being updated as I type.

Thanks to everyone who has been copying and pasting the quote format! It makes it sooooo much faster to get back to you :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I see TSA has changed security contracts *

Late night at the shop prepping everything for the warehouse staff for the next few days as our sales team flies to NJ for Waterfest!

Come see us at the Solo Werks Booth!

During our sales teams absence from the phones, we will still be responding via PM and email , and our warehouse team will be shipping as usual so shoot us a question if you have it!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Waterfest 2014 was a Blast!!!*

Thanks to everyone that stopped by the Solo Werks booth over the weekend to share their experiences with the Solo Werks product! It was great to meet many of our East Coast customers and make a few new ones :thumbup:

It was very cool for the EC staff to represent Solo Werks at this huge event - and a lot of fun!

Just found this pic with #solowerks tagged of a forum member Audi Allroad that made it a point to come a see me at the Solo Werks booth and tell me how much he loves his coilovers:










If you have pics of your Solo Werks equipped car, please send them over to Solo Werks & post them up in this thread! :beer: They are always looking for more happy owners! :thumbup::thumbup:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mondays. *

Another busy day of shipping and more and more questions on the KW, ST and Solo Werks systems and how they stack up against each other.

All orders have been shipped (tracking should already be in your inbox), and all questions answered :thumbup:

Let us know if there are any questions you have on the coilovers available for your car, or any other products we carry!

*Thanks, 
Glen @ eurocollective :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Well, come to think of it the Death Star was pretty clean....*

Quick Mid Week bump.

Thanks again to everyone that has been posting with their feedback - and Solo Werks has told me that a few of you have been sending in pics of your Solo Werks equipped cars! Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:

As always we are here to answer any of your questions, so send us a PM, email or give us a call :wave:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its been that kind of week folks *

Back at my desk for the first full day this week due to a Summer Cold running through the office, but with a steady regimen of dayquil and Rockstar/OJ I am good to go!

Thanks for everyone's PM's and Emails this week. I am showing that we are all caught up on replies, and all orders from today are being picked up as I write this. Tracking to follow in your inboxes. :beer:

*Solo Werks is releasing a few new applications next week, and KW has a special promotion on a handful of what they are calling their "Classic" Suspensions :thumbup:*

If you have received a quote from us in the past and still need a set of coilovers now is a good time to revisit that quote!

*Just send us the following info and we can get right back to you with a quote:

Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

*Or give us a call Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its Cleaning Time!!!*

Thanks to everyone who ordered & sent in questions last week!

Just a quick weekend bump before I hit the shop for a well deserved clean up :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions, or if you have a purchased from EC feel free to post up your pics and your experience with us!

Thanks, 
Sales @ *eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday Bump - Gotta love Mondays*

We hope everyone had a great weekend, now back to work!

Thanks for all the PM's and emails since Friday - Everyone's orders were shipped out today, and for those of you who placed pre orders for some of the new Solo Werks applications have been submitted to Solo Werks and will be filled in the order they were received!

For those of you with any questions on the KW, ST, Solo Werks, or any other parts we have for your car please post up or send us a message or email, we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Quick bump on a busy Tuesday!*

All PM's emails and orders have been answered and processed! Tracking info being uploaded and should be on their way to their respective inbox's shortly!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who is heading out to Waterwerks on the Bay tomorrow????*

If you are, stop by and see the Solo Werks & EC guys at the Solo Werks booth and check out their product in person!

That was a crazy week! This was the first time I have had to post up all week :thumbup: We had a couple test installations with our customers on new kits for Solo Werks this week which we are excited about their release.

Have a great Weekend, and as always let us know if you have any questions! :beer:

Thanks
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Quick mid week bump!!!*

We are preparing for a weekend down in San Diego at the Big So Cal Euro Show at Qualcomm stadium.... Who else is going????

:beer::beer::beer:

Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone else wish they had a Sand Crawler this weekend?*

Well I for one could use a long weekend after that long weekend! It was great to meet many of you at the Big SoCal Euro Show on Sunday - it was a really incredible show and I cannot wait until next year. :thumbup:

We had a slight hiccup yesterday as our New FedEx driver missed our pickup, but all orders will be on their way this afternoon without a hitch 

*&*
Our PM inbox hit 1000 messages again.... eace:

All is back to normal again today, so let us know if there are any questions we can answer for you! :beer:

Thanks
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*More and More Solo Werks applications!*

Did you know that Solo Werks has added a few new applications and covers the popular Audi, BMW and VW models being modded today? Including the stunning B5 S4 above (during its photo shoot at SEMA HQ a few weeks ago).

We continue to get cross posts and questions about the other vehicles that Solo Werks produces for, so here is a quick list:

*Audi:*
A4 / S4
B5 A4/S4 Quattro inc Avant
B6 A4 & S4 2wd and Quattro including Avant
B7 A4 & S4 2wd and Quattro including Avant
B8 A4 & S4 2wd and Quattro including Avant/Allroad

A5 / S5
B8 A5 & S5/RS5 2wd and Quattro including convertible

A3
MK1 A3 & S3 (MK5/6 Chassis - MK7 chassis in beta stage!)

TT
MK1 TT 2wd and Quattro inc convertible (all motors)
MK2 TT 2wd and Quattro inc convertible (all motors)
*
BMW:*
1 Series all (non M)

3 Series - all non M, 2wd only
E36
E46
E90

5 Series - all non M, 2wd only, without Air Ride
E39
E60

*VW:*

MK2 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado
MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat
B5 & B5.5 Passat
MK4 Golf, Jetta inc Wagen, New Beetle, R32
MK5 Golf, Jetta inc Wagen, Passat inc Wagon, Eos, Tiguan, R32 (2wd & 4-motion models)
MK6 Golf, Jetta inc Sport Wagen, Passat inc Wagon, CC, Eos, Golf R, Tiguan (2wd & 4-motion models)

And that should do it! For now.....

We are a full line dealer for Solo Werks so feel free to ask us any and all questions for your car or a friends!

*Thanks, 
Sales eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
Thank you to everyone for all the orders!*

All orders are already in FedEx's hands and on their way - Looking forward to the reviews & feedback!

For those of you who have been asking, yes we are Star Wars fans  And we just picked up some cool prints done by Thirteenth Floor for our office like the one above : Click Here to see the Star Wars Bundle that we cant wait to receive :thumbup:

We are about to sign off of the computers for the day, to get some wrenching done on a few project vehicles that parts have arrived for but feel free to PM or email us with any questions!

*Thanks, 
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Well we sort of skipped our Monday bump - It was not the day we were looking for - Move Along....*

Quick Tuesday Bump & Update.

All orders have been shipped, and all PM's and emails replied to.

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Like we need a day to do this - our guys do this every day *

It has been a crazy week for us here at EC, with new warehouse equipment arriving and keeping up with orders, PM's and emails - and the odd vehicle project as well!

Have a great weekend wherever you are and whatever you are doing - and stay safe!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Back from the Dead.....*

None of the staff in the office can think of Boba Fett without this coming to mind 

Quick Wednesday Bump with a bit more Star Wars humor, let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Episode VII : a new girlfriend.* opcorn:

Unlike the actual death star my wallet was never rebuilt after the last girlfriend.... LOL 

So - don't have a wallet destroying girlfriend but have a project car that needs some love?? Hook it up with a new parts from EuroCollective :beer:

We look forward to helping you get what you need for your project!

Thanks,

*Sales @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I wonder how many people on the street would get this.... *

*Great end to another great week at EuroCollective!*

Thank you to everyone who contacted us this week, and of course for all the orders.

We will be in and out of the office as usual on the weekend, working on personal projects and a bit of paperwork - so hit us up if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MONDAY!!!! Where is my Thermal Detonator - or Coffee. Either Way*

We hope our East Coast customers that attended H20 made it home safe and with a minimal number of tickets 

Thanks to everyone for the questions and orders over the weekend! All orders and questions have been processed and answered, and tracking numbers should already be in your inbox's.

Looking forward to seeing many of our West Coast customers at #OccupyBigBear aka Oktoberfest 2014 presented by Solo Werks this weekend! For more information check out the Facebook page Here:
*
https://www.facebook.com/OccupyBigBear*

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

We have arrived at Big Bear CA for Oktoberfest #OccupyBigBear presented by Dub Nation and Solo-Werks 

Looking forward to a great weekend with old and new friends and some awesome Euro's!

Stop by the Solo Werks booth and say hi if you are attending!

Have a great weekend!

Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*#OccupyBigBear / Oktoberfest presented by Solo Werks - What a great Event Weekend!*

It was great seeing so many of our customers out at the events over the course of the weekend - we look forward to next years event being even bigger and better [up]

As always thanks again for all the orders and questions over the weekend - we did not post on Monday as it was an all hands on deck day to ensure everything was done on time and all orders were sent out.

Let us know if you have any additional questions, we are here to help!

Thanks, 
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*He's the most interesting Sith in the world.*

Happy Wednesday y'all.

Another busy day here at the EC office as some of us are still settling in after the fun shenanigans at the Oktoberfest show. All Open PM's and emails have been replied to, and orders sent out.

We still have all kits in stock and are shipping daily.

PM us with any fitment questions.

Thanks,

*Sales @ Eurocollective*

*follow us on social media for cool updates,stories,builds and of course FREE STUFF!!!!!*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Alderaan chunks everywhere!!!!*

Mid Week bump while on the road - thanks to everyone for the orders this week! All orders received by 3PM PST today have been processed and shipped, so check your email for tracking.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So who else is carving a masterpiece pumpkin for Halloween??*

*Post up if you have any epic designs for this year!*

The end to another long week, and we are ready for the weekend :beer:

As always we are working hard to get everyone's orders out this afternoon and all PM's and emails answered.

*Thanks!

Sales @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So who is in Winter Mode already??? *

Quick Tuesday bump!

Thanks again for all the questions PM's email's and orders :beer:

For those of you looking for more reviews, we are too and will post up any links we find to other user experiences as they come in!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*More Reviews! Post them UP!!!!*

If any *eurocollective* customer have any reviews on product purchased from EC, please post them up! We have quite a few Vortex members requesting more User Feedback on our products and our service :beer:

We look forward to hearing from you!!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just a quick Monday pick me up - Bean Burrito Style*

We have been slammed today from the weekend orders and questions so we are running late on our posts today.

Thanks to everyone for their support, and keep the reviews coming!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*You all knew this one was coming....thanks 501st!*

Mid week bump, and then back to the phones, email and PM's!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Nothing like a good StarWars cat meme *

Another quick bump! 

Thanks again for all the orders, questions and overall support!

We will be attending the SEMA show next week in Las Vegas to get the lowdown on all the new products for the 2015 season, so let us know if there is anything you are looking for in particular and we can check it out!eace:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I hate having to explain my costume *

Happy Halloween to everyone out there! Stay safe and remember to keep your car away from fireworks - and firework related fallout!!!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SEMA 2014 has Begun!!! *

Check out the SEMA trailer produced by our friends at Photo MD Media

Our whole team is out at the SEMA show this week, but we are field testing our mobile office concept...:beer: so we will be available via PM and Phone during regular business hours all week, but the shipping department will be limited. (if you get our voicemail, please leave a message and we will call you back!)

We will be posting up pics on Thursday of our adventures so far.

Let us know if you have any questions or would like to see anything in particular from this years show.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*#OccupyBigBear 2014 video has now been released!!!*

The organizers DubNation and Solo Werks have just released a video overview of last years show! For those of you thinking about coming next year, it has already been booked so save the date! 

*October 2, 3, 4 2015!*

More info and how to book can be found on their event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/979536642062460/ aka http://www.occupybigbear.com/

On a more business note, all PM's emails and orders are processed and responded to! Tracking is on its way to you in about an hour.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*#Handbreaktheinternet*

If you haven't seen it already, what are you waiting for?

The staff here at EC have had this on repeat all day  Another great one from the Hoonigans (still not as good as the GK5 in San Fran IMHO)

Just a quick Monday bump as we wind down another crazy Monday!

Let us know if you have any additional questions.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SAVE THE DATE!!!! June 13th 2015 is Fastivus 2015!*

We have been a part of Fastivus for the last two years and it has been an epic weekend both times! The great thing about this event is you have actual VW decision makers attending the show and looking for your feedback on future models and features!

With the new venue at the Auto Club Speedway in Fontana the event has stepped up quite a bit :thumbup:

EuroCollective will be there along with APR, Solo Werks and a host of other sponsors / vendors participating in the scheduled events as well as the world famous Fastivus Raffle!

For more information check out their website and facebook pages:

http://www.fastivus.com

https://www.facebook.com/fastivus

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Exciting News coming this Week from Solo Werks!*

We received a call from Solo Werks this morning about Black Friday...

Many of you have asked about Black Friday Sales.

We do our best to offer all the products we sell at the lowest prices all year long, so we only offer any lower price if our suppliers or the manufacturer is having a promotion or mail in offer etc..

With that said, there will be a program starting on Black Friday that will make prospective Solo Werks owners very happy!

Once we get the official details we will post up.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SOLO-WERKS 2014 Mail In REBATE starts Black Friday!!!!*

We just received the full details from Solo-Werks, and the program is simple.


Purchase a new Solo-Werks coilover kit from an authorized dealer between November 28, 2014 and December 31,2014.
Fill out the Solo-Werks Rebate form and attach the serialized label included in your kit along with a copy of your invoice and mail it/post marked before the end of the day on January 31, 2015
*And Solo-Werks will send you a check for $50 USD* :thumbup:

For full details check out the rebate form link above.

Let us know if you have any questions!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Outnumbered and Out Gunned - No Problem Boba's got this one....*
*
WE ARE BACK!!!! - Late, Late bump today - today has been one heck of a hump day but like Boba we stayed cool and got the job done!*

We are currently fully stocked on the Solo Werks coilover kits in all variations & have a healthy ST and KW stockpile as well :thumbup:

*Get your personalized quote now by sending us a PM or email with the following info:**
Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*
*Or give us a call Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!*

Let us know if you have any questions :beer:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Casual Friday!!!*

A great end to a really busy week here at EC! The shop is booming organizing a large influx of stock, so we will be busy all weekend cataloging and uploading to the website!

Let us know if you have any questions on the product, and we will do our best to give you all the information possible!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MONDAY!!!! - Seems like the right sized Coffee to me ratio for this morning *

Another quick bump while we get another pallet of Solo Werks coilovers & accessories ready to ship out. Seems many of you are getting ready for this season nice and early :thumbup:

Let us know if there are any questions on the product we can answer for you, and one big note - Please Read the included Instructions! There are good tips and tricks in there to make your install go smoothly!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*TGIF - Don't worry, I am sure your significant other loves your car as much as you do..... *

*Thank you to everyone who sent in PM's and emails, and as always a big thank you to everyone who ordered this week!*

We will be in the shop all weekend sorting out some personal car projects & some new old stock we recently picked up - should be a fun treasure hunting weekend - so feel free to shoot us a PM and we will get right back to you!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Sound Advice.... Worked great against that skinny kid...LOL*

*MORE REVIEWS!!!!!!*

For those of you that have already installed Solo's, KW's or ST's your VW, please feel free to post up pics and your thoughts on the kit vs whatever it replaced (stock or otherwise)!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Right? Right???? *

*So who is waiting for their refund to get some upgrades for their project or daily?? :beer:*

Let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we carry, and even any we do not - we have many suppliers and cant list every product so hit us up and let us know what you are looking for!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Where is the grin button, oh yea there it is *

It has been a long and eventful week here at EC, and we are looking forward to the weekend.

Send in your questions, RFQ's etc to us via email or PM! Operators are standing by!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Three interesting characters to sit down at a bar with *

And that is our Monday Bump! We hope everyone had a good weekend, and those of you on the east coast had a safe one!

As always we are here to answer your questions on any of the product we carry.

Look forward to hearing from you!

BTW check out http://rabittooth.com/ for for more cool crossover artwork like the image above!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*That is how we felt about this week....But just like Han & Chewy we did it!*

Thanks again to everyone for their Requests For Quote (RFQ's) and orders!

Now time to finish off the shipping for the day and get some well deserved rest over the weekend to do it all over again :beer:

Have a great one :wave:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just another Monday at the office....*

Another great weekend in the books, and another Monday survived. Thanks to everyone for the PM's and orders.

All orders for in stock product made it out today and tracking has been emailed to everyone, so check your inbox (and then try your spam folder if it is not there)

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*

Photo courtesy of Vader Lives on Facebook - give them a like!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday Funday!! As long as you have an AT-AT!!!*

Another great weekend, full of quotes and PM's, emails and orders!

The staff have finished up packing all open orders and tracking numbers should already be in inboxes :thumbup:

Quick thought to remember: We do our best to Price Match with any of our competitors - so if you have an offer from another company take a screen shot of the quote including the company / username and send it over :beer:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*That about sums it up.....*

Quick mid week bump! The shelves are emptying rapidly!!! 3 pallets of product was at the bay door to greet our FedEx driver today  Earning his wage today!

PM us with any questions - We are here to help you get the right products for YOUR needs.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ready for the Weekend? Captain Solo is LOL *

Another week in the books, and time to get caught up on some projects this weekend.

Send us a PM or email if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday Bump - Jedi Ninja's *

Seems about right for a Monday + some coffee and maybe an energy drink.....

For those of you that put in orders, FedEx and UPS have just picked up all the orders from the weekend and shipping information is on its way via email.

Thanks again for all the PM's, emails and calls - we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Impressive Obi-Wan Kenobi Cosplay on the subway today....*

Thanks to everyone for the PM's and emails for quotes and orders over the last 48 hours!

Pricing is pretty aggressive, the lowest we have been able to offer in the last year at least 

Keep the RFQ's coming!!!


*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*FRIDAY!!!! Time to hit the Cantina down the street!*

Another week in the books, time to grab an adult beverage and get some stuff done at home.

Thanks to everyone yet again for all the PM's, Emails and orders this week. All open orders have been filled and tracking information sent out for today orders - check your email!

*Have a great weekend!

Sales @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its been that kind of week*

We have been keeping up with PM's, emails and orders but bumping posts has not been our strong point this week 

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Google Engineer Turns Star Wars Toy Into a Fully Functioning Quadcopter - Damn you Google....*

Click here to see the complete project

Late Monday Bump, after a long day grinding out the quotes, replies and orders!

Tracking numbers for all open orders have been sent, and shipments are merrily on their way.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Hump Day!!!*

*Now that some of the photographers & vloggers have posted up, we can link some of the coverage of the Wet Coast Car show last weekend on the beach in SoCal. :thumbup:*

We had a great time hanging out at the Solo Werks booth and meeting quite a few of the show participants (over 125 cars being judged alone!).

Here is a link to Dubnation's coverage on their Facebook Site: WET Car Show (03.21.15) - March 21 · · Taken at WET Coast European Car Show

Here is a link to a great video by our friend Volcombug :beer::






*Don't forget to give Dubnation a like on Facebook!, and let us know if you have any questions or would like a quote!*

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Emperor Friday LOL*

Great end to a busy week, welcome to the weekend!

We will be in and out of the office all weekend working on project cars and such, so feel free to PM or email us anytime and we will answer as quickly as possible.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday is Kool-Aid day - Ohhhhh Yeaaaaaaaah*

I love these peoples sense of humor - would have 100% brightened my day!

*Just as a quick note, for the month of April 2015 KW is offering a mail in rebate starting at $100 on the Variant 1's and going up from there.*

Let us know if you have any questions or would like a quote! 

Don't forget to send us the following info (copy and paste works great):

*Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*


*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MORE SHOWS!!!! Are you going???* :wave:

*Saturday Morning April 4th, is the 4th Annual European Car Show with California Car Cover.*

We have been attending this show as our Season Opener for the last 3 years with our good friends at Solo Werks, and have seen quite a few cool cars, and met more than our fair share of great people!

If you are in the Simi Valley Area on Saturday, stop by and check out the festivities!

You can get full details on the show at the Facebook Event page Click Here

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*If my kid pulled this one off, I would totally let them slide.....for a day or so anyways*

Very busy weekend down in SoCal at the #Euro15 car show.

For those of you who would like to check out the very very laid back action, check out Volcombug's video coverage, its a great overview of the show grounds and the participants :






Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*How it feels in California right now..... No Joke.*

Finally a bit of rain this week, but a drop in the proverbial Sarlacc Pit.

Thanks to everyone for their PM's, emails and orders this week. Its been going by so fast we were convinced it was Wednesday today!

One more video to post on the show last weekend, this one with a bit more in depth coverage on a few of the cool cars that attended.






*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*WELCOME TO THE WEEKEND!!!!*

*These two look ready to have some evil fun - NO Disintegrations !!! :laugh:*

Just a quick Friday bump a bit later than usual, as it was a action packed day!

Thanks to everyone who contacted us this week with questions and orders - we love hearing from you and helping out in any way we can.

*Have a great, safe, fun filled weekend!*


*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome Back!*

There was a lot of cool things that came out of this weekend for us.

- Lots of questions and orders

- Bunch of cool pics from events that our friends and customers sent in

- And Fastivus announced a special guest in attendance for their event this year, Mr Foust will be there - hopefully with his little VW  






*Here is to a start of a great week!!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*HOLY MOTHER OF THE FORCE!!!!*

Its like all the Star Wars fans just screamed out all at once, and it is hasn't stopped....

This just destroyed my office, I am not sure why we are not all in Anaheim right now. Or maybe we are .

As always, thanks for all the PM's and emails this week. All orders are processed and shipped out, including all back orders from ST and KW!

Check your inbox for tracking if you are awaiting your order.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its been one of those weeks....*

Monday and Tuesday were sooo crazy at the shop that it was all hands on deck to get the large amount of orders out same day, so we have not had the chance to post! We have however been keeping up with email and PM quotes and questions.

Just a quick update:
*
KW rebate is in full swing for all orders placed until the end of April*

AND

*ST has announced that they will be running their $100 rebate on the ST X coilovers for the month of May!*

Any one that is looking to get into an ST kit (and can wait a week or so) can get in on a pre order now to ensure they will have stock at ST. We will be stocking up on our end and the Pre Orders will be warehoused and shipped on May 1 to qualify for the rebate.

For those of you that have received an ST quote this month, we are honoring our quoted price through the end of May :thumbup:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friday's Post, a Day late....but well worth it*

We were invited at the last minute to participate in the fitment and installation of a new application for Solo Werks on the Fastivus VW E-Golf at the SEMA Garage facility in So Cal yesterday. It was a long 20 hour day, but it was a great experience.

As of this post all emails, PM's and calls have been returned and orders processed.

Let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we carry!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its always hit and miss with these guys...ok mostly miss *

Happy Monday, with all the events over the last weekend our social media feed is going crazy seeing some of the cool builds and mods that many of you have been working on over the winter!

The ST Rebate Pre order is well under way and we are building up our inventory to ensure we can take care of the demand.

PM or email us with any questions. If you have received a quote this month we are honoring our sale price until the end of May!

Thanks, 

*Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week Bump!*

Its starting to get hot in our Central Cali warehouse, so our staff is coming in early to get everyone's orders ready for shipping early!

Let us know if you have any questions on this sale or any of the products we represent.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*FRIDAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!*

*The ST Rebate is now in full effect!!!!

As you may have heard, ST starts their $100 Mail In Rebate on May 1 running through until the May 31, 2015










Here is how it works. After you purchase from us, you would mail in to ST a copy of your EuroCollective receipt, the UPC from the box and the ST Rebate form and ST will send you a check for $100!*

Get your Request for a Quote in ASAP! We have already shipped out a pallet worth of ST kits today for those who pre ordered :thumbup:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*May the 4th be with you - You know we would not miss this one!*

The ST Rebate is in full swing, and we are pumping out the orders! We have already been to ST today to grab what we did not have in stock to ship, and all orders are on their way.

Check your inbox for tracking info!

*DID YOU KNOW!!!!!?????*

ST has a Swaybar kits (front and rear set) for many applications - and they are also included in the rebate program!!!

We will be including the information in every Quote if available, but if you would like to get just a swaybar quote just let us know.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*HA! I see what you did there!*

Crossover funnies, love it - yes we our geekyness stretches to multiple fandoms :beer:

Another day, another crazy shipping day - our FedEx guy needs a bigger truck!

We are still packing up orders that came in after the shipping cutoff to get a head start on tomorrow.

Look for tracking info in your inbox's!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Vader vs Chewie - 28 seconds in feel the LOLZ*

So Monday was a complete blowout! It was all hands on deck to get everyone's orders out on time and we were all too tired to post.

We are now all caught up with orders, PM's and emails. Thanks again to everyone who has hit us up, and to those returning customers from the AMI days who took the time to track us down when they needed to get their car fix on - You know who you are!!! :thumbup:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!

Great things going on this weekend from the 24h Race at the Nürburgring in Germany to SoWo in Georgia! *

If you are at any events or doing any traveling this weekend be sure to stay safe and have fun :thumbup:

*The ST Rebate is still going strong, and just as a reminder all quotes are good for the full month of May during the rebate!*

Send us your vehicle info and your ship to zip and we can get you our best price delivered.

Also, we have been getting quite a few questions on what method of payments we accept, so here goes:

You can order using PayPal, Visa, MC, Amex or Discover. We can even work in a Bank Transfer if you have the time for that.

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Facepalm / Head Bang moment courtesy of Star Wars :banghead:*

Another great weekend has come and gone, thanks again to everyone who contacted us and placed orders.

Check your inboxes for updates on tracking etc...

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Always be true to your calling *

Quick, short and sweet early post so we can get back to shipping! Nothing like an inspirational Boba Fett message to push the day along.

As always we are here to help, so PM, email or call us with any questions you have on the products we sell!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friday - Smiles all around!!!*

Another great week, and great start to a long weekend with a Road Trip to another great event as a team.

We are running a half day today to get all orders from last night out, but will be answering all calls, emails and PM's while on the road via our mobile devices if you need us.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*How would you react??? The staff at EC would agree that we would be trying to make that Lightsaber activate!!!*

*FINAL DAYS OF THE ST REBATE!!!!!*

Thanks to everyone for their PM's, emails and orders! With the short week we are working hard to get everyone's orders out.

Remember that you need to submit your ST Rebate form (postmarked) within 30 days of purchase as per their instructions. 

For those of you who have not picked up a set, you have until midnight on May 31 to get in on it.

We will be attending Wuste Vegas again this year along with a few other Solo Werks dealers, so come by and say Hi! :wave: Thursday will be a 3/4 day as we head out again for the cruise in with some local groups on Friday morning.


*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Politically Correct Monday!*

It has been a crazy week here since we returned from Wuste in Las Vegas - The season is in full swing and our shipping and sales departments are on fire (volume wise and temperature - its literally 108F here in Fresno!)

We may have not been posting much, but all of our PM's, emails an VM's have been answered and all orders processed same day:thumbup:

Let us know if there are any questions you have on this or any other products we carry, we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just remember, you did not hear that from us....*

Only a couple more days until the next event on the weekend: Fastivus 2015!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:

We will be hanging out with the guys at Solo Werks as usual, so stop by and say Hi! :wave:

On a business note, all orders, PM's, and emails have been processed and responded to and tracking information should already be in everyone's inbox.

As always, let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we carry!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MONDAY BUMP!!!!! WOOOOOO!*

I know its not my normal Star Wars post, but this one hit me on a bunch of levels and I had to share.
*
Another great weekend out at Fastivus 2015  in SoCal - great event with some really beautiful cars and of course GREAT people! :thumbup:*

If you haven't been, the 2016 show next year is one you should put on your calendar. Trackday, show and shine, and just all around fun :beer::beer::beer:

We were on the road on Friday until late Sunday, so all orders, PM's and emails are now shipped, and responded to ready for another crazy Tuesday.

Keep the questions coming, we are here to share our combined experience!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Missing something??? *

Even though we are known for our suspension and Lighting options, PM us and let us know what else you are looking for. With over 15 years in the industry (50+ combined experience) we are more than likely able to help you find what you need!

Make sure to include your Year, Make and Model as well as your ship to Zip/Postal code to make your quote as quick and easy as possible

All PM's, Emails and Orders have been processed and shipped with tracking being uploaded as we type this.

We look forward to hearing from you.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friday BUMP - or should I say CRASH!!!*
*
You have to admire the Kool Aid man's dedication to his craft.*

Today we have some interns in learning about the Audi and VW Aftermarket and seeing the brick and mortar it takes to have an "online business" so we have a few extra hands on deck (which is always cool).

Posting on time today is a side affect to having some extra help. Don't forget to let us know if you need any additional information on this or any other product we carry. Post up here or PM / Email or even call us to get your questions answered. We are here to help!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday, time for Orientation!*

This one always puts me in a good mood :thumbup:

Another busy weekend - hope it was a great one for all the fathers out there!

Just a quick bump for today, then back to finishing off the remaining orders and questions.

Please remember to include your ship to zip in your requests, or you can just copy and paste this into your PM or email then fill it out for simplicity:

*Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week - Get off my Lawn - Post *

Its been that kind of day here, some face palming, some fist shaking but we are keeping calm and moving on!

All PM's and emails have been replied to, and all orders are in process with tracking to follow later this afternoon.

Now, back to the grind!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ready for the Weekend? Boba is, and so are we!!*

The end to another great week at EC thanks to all our customers!

I will make this quick, all orders, PM's and emails are processed/replied to and we are ready to hit the weekend running :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions, as always we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective* :wave:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday Lolz - with a snooze button*

Great start to another busy week, so just another quick bump before we run out of regular business hours.

Transferring tracking numbers as we post, so check your emails for updates.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Canada Day to all our Canadian Customers, Friends and Family!*

Our main office is closed today for Canada Day, but our USA warehouse is going strong heading for the 4th of July Weekend!!!

The last of today's orders are being packed up and tracking is being entered.

Please post up if you have any questions on these or any other product we carry, we want to get all the info you are looking for out there to be accessed so you can make an educated purchase :thumbup:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Fourth of July to all of our American Customers, Friends & Family, past - present - future. :thumbup:*

On our social feed we have seen many fun and touching tributes to the Fourth of July, but one stands out.

Here is an excerpt from that post:

_On July 4th of 1776, after 3 days of revision and over a year of war with England, the founders signed the Declaration of Independence. 239 years later, we celebrate this day of treason, which forged in battle and in peace the greatest country in the world. Our collective history has been checkered with triumph and woe, moments of great sorrow and collective pride. Although there have been times our nation has lost it's way, we in these united states have more often than not, been a beacon of hope for oppressed people around the world. _


Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*And this is how we feel about this 4th of July Weekend! We went hard all weekend!*

This is going to be a very crazy week for us, with a full supplier training day on Wednesday, so we may only have a couple of posts this week - but we will make sure that all orders get out :thumbup:

We look forward to getting your PM's, and emails with any and all questions we can answer on any of the products we carry - and if we don't know the answer, we will do our best to find it out!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*That Awkward Moment - LOL*

Another insane week with the challenge of an internet/phone outage Wednesday through Friday morning due to construction outside of our building, but the the main theme for our customer base this week was *WATERFEST PREP!!!!!!*

We will be sending a couple of our guys out to help man the Solo Werks Booth along with a few of the east coast dealers, so if you are attending come on by and say hi!

Have a great weekend!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So where are the Rebel Alliance Allergy Pills?*

I could go on, but as I am posting late as it is..... 

Another quick bump as we finish up the day, and get in a bit of after hours work so we can head out to Waterfest in NJ at the end of the week!

We will be closed on Friday and Monday as we travel, but we will be answering emails and PM's while we are gone.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*WATERFEST WEEKEND*

Its that time of year again and our sales staff will be making the trek out to Waterfest 2015 to work along side the Solo Werks guys and the other dealers attending the show :thumbup:

We look forward to checking out more of what the East Coast has to offer!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just one of "37 Things Only "Star Wars" Fans Will Find Funny" from Buzzfeed*

That one got me this morning, still giggling to be honest - Early bump today while we take a quick break from the phones and orders.

As always we are here to help if you have any questions or need a quote on this or any other product we carry.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*This one always makes me laugh. It seemed like such a cool moment originally....until we got the back story.*

Another day, another bunch of questions, answers and orders!

Thanks to everyone that we talked to this week so far, and a special thanks to everyone who ordered :thumbup:

*Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We are now considering putting in hardwood in the office....maybe at home as well*

I know its not Star Wars related, but being a Lambo it is in the VW family 

Last week was a total blurr, with a record number of orders going out as well as a trip to the SEMA Garage with Solo Werks to measure up the new MK7 based Audi S3 and Audi TT. As a MK1 TT owner I have to say I am now considering the new model as an upgrade.....










Let us know if you have any questions or would like a quote on all of the options for your car.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*The phones have been crazy this week, but not quite this stressful!*

Mid week bump for the first week of August. Summer is going fast with only a few main shows left.

Let us know if you have any questions on this or any other product we carry!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*INVALID I SAY!!! Who can resist an Ewok in a DeLorean....not this guy :thumbup:* 

Its been a long day and a great end to a busy week. We will be working on a bunch of VW and Audi related projects on the weekend at the shop, so hit us up with any questions and we can get back you quick.

Have a great weekend!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*AM I RIGHT ?!?!?!?!?!?!*

After driving around town this weekend I am convinced someone needs to do a PSA on this.... :banghead:

We are crazy busy getting all the orders out from the weekend as well as answering all your questions, but we should have everything done by the end of the day!

Check your inbox's for replies and tracking information (or possibly your junk/spam folders!)

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Star Wars in real Life....*

You think Lucas and his team designed things randomly, like "hey those dishes look like a helmet" kinda thing??? LOL opcorn:

Another busy day as always. You guys know how to keep it fun! Lots of interesting projects coming to us today.

Look forward to hearing from you with yours.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*New Hair Cut for the weekend - at the end of a Stressful Week :beer:*

Another great week in the books.

Keeping it short today, but as always orders and questions have been processed and tracking will be in your inbox's by the end of the day.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its Monday, so Weird stuff is bound to go down....but this is something else :beer:*

We hope you had a great weekend! It was around 110F at the shop in Fresno, but we pushed through on some projects with the help of a lot of drinks and huge shop fans!

Monday is off to a flying start, and all PM's and emails have been replied to and all orders are in process.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!!!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Late bump / Nerdy Fact.....*

It has been quite a week so far, with more than half our staff out with a summer cold..... not to fear all orders and questions have been processed on time (a bit longer days but we are on it)!!! :thumbup:

Quick post before we close up for the night. :beer:
*
Let us know if there is any questions you have or anything we can quote for you!*

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*WELCOME TO THE WEEKEND!!!! See all you West Coast VW & Audi guys at Water Werks on the Bay!!!*

The end to another busy week! Many of you have been running out the last days of summer on holidays or been involved in back to to school prep, but still having fun with your cars.

We will be hanging out with the Solo Werks guys again this weekend, this time at the WaterWerks on the Bay at the Craneway Pavilion in Richmond, CA

Let us know if there are any products you are looking for that we do not carry - we have many contacts worldwide we can hit up to help you find what you are looking for!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*He may not of hit anything, but he still captured the Rebels and got the Princess LOL*

Great weekend for us with the VW friends and family at the 2015 WaterWerks on the Bay. Some incredible cars and a lot of great people.

Another Monday down, with all orders, PM's and emails replied to.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week bump...NOM NOM NOM*

Plenty of projects on the go this week, in the warehouse, the shop and on the website. 

New products, and current product updates coming into the store in the next couple weeks to look forward to.

As always, let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we carry.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Apparently Boba's prowess in his chosen field has been greatly exaggerated *

Well another week is over, and time to get to the next show, GTG or back into the garage to work on your projects.

It was a week of pretty interesting questions, with even more interesting winter projects being planned from all over the USA and Canada looking for advice and parts. 

We appreciate the calls, and look forward to helping in any way we can! If the projects we heard about this week are 1/4 as cool as they sound, its going to be a crazy year in 2016

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Once in a Lifetime - Do not miss it!!!*

Welcome back from the weekend, we hope you had a fun and or productive couple of days off! 

Just a quick bump today, and back to getting the weekend workload of orders out - check your inbox's for tracking info.

The countdown begins for the Big SoCal Euro show in San Diego next weekend..... we cannot wait!!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*A busy day, but in a different way.... A new shop project has arrived!*

A few of the staff took a road trip today to pick up a new project car for EC, and drove it just under 200 miles under its own power back to the shop in Fresno from the Bay Area.

*Can you guess what it is?*

*Let's make this more interesting than just guessing. The first 5 people to:


Like us on Facebook
Facebook Message us the answer of what the Make and Model of the car is that we were driving (bonus points if you can name the body of water!)
*Will get a goodie bag consisting of a T-shirt, drawstring backpack and a drink coozie provided by a couple of our suppliers!

Like us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/eurocollective and send us a message with your answer!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
BIG SO CAL EURO WEEKEND!!!!! See you There!!!*

We will be hanging out with the Solo Werks guys and their dealers this weekend down in San Deigo for the Big SoCal Euro Gathering 2015

They have brought out their partner RaceRoom USA with their mobile *Racing Simulator Trailer* and will be giving away a Solo Werks Coilover Kit to the fastest time of the day! Every driver will also get a SWAG pack with a Solo Werks draw string bag, Solo Werks 2015 T Shirt, and a "drink" Coozie :beer::beer::beer:
*
Come by and take a rip on the virtual track, and say hi to the Solo Werks team!*

If you cant make it out to the show, have a great Labor Day Long Weekend, and stay safe :thumbup:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Pink Shorts....Ah ha. Ok... Got it.*

We hope everyone had a great long weekend! The So Cal Euro show was awesome, loads of great cars and great people as always. A definite great way to say good by to the summer!

The staff are hard at work getting all your orders out and questions responded to, and we are just about caught up.

Let us know if there is anything else we can help you with in your current or future builds!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## Pearrum (Sep 11, 2015)

Love the site, and keep on keeping on!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Trying hard to be the top one, but landing somewhere in the middle.....*

Rounding out of another great week. After the festivities of the long weekend it will be nice to settle into a home centered couple of days, starting with today, a day of reflection.

*We will #neverforget *

Thank you
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*BACK IN STOCK!!!!!*

Yesterday Solo Werks delivered our stocking order and sent out all outstanding back orders to everyone who pre ordered :thumbup: Tracking numbers should already be in your inboxes!!!

We are once again fully stocked on Solo Werks coilovers on every part number. They are already flying off the shelf, so get your order in quickly!!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Quick post today to get back into the "Flow" of things after the crazy month of October then ending in SEMA 2015....*

We are fully stocked and shipping daily on all Solo Werks Coilovers!

Let us know if you have any questions on the Solo Coilovers or any other products we carry!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*It's been this kind of week - a bit awkward a times but I found it funny *

Still getting back into the swing of things surfing the forums, but the deals are good to go as usual!

We are working on a few new suppliers and parts and pieces that we have been getting requests for. Stay tuned!

In the meantime, if you would like a personalized quote on any of our current offerings, send us your vehicle info and ship to zip and we can get right back to you!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday.... We are ready, not as ready as this kit, but close.*

Let us know if you have any questions on the KW, ST or Solo Coilovers or any other products we carry!

To get the quickest info and quotes, copy and paste the info below into a new PM or email and fill in your vehicle information:

*Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
With or without Electronic Shocks (MK6 & MK7 models):
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Wednesdays be like....... *

Quick post on HumpDay to get us back to the top :thumbup: And back to shipping your orders!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*WELCOME TO THE WEEKEND!!!!*

We love automotive / star wars esque humor - and this fits the bill!

Thank you to everyone who called in, PM'd, emailed and of course ordered this week :thumbup:

We are running around today ensuring that all orders received until our 3:00pm deadline get out - so check your email inbox (and possibly junk folder) for tracking around 4:00PM PST.

Let us know if you have any additional questions, we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Less than 25 days until Episode 7 drops......*

We are just a bit excited, to say the least! Hopefully your weekend was as good as ours and you are gearing up for the holiday season - so do not forget about your vehicles!!!

Let us know if you are having any issue finding what you need for your project, or your daily - just send us a PM and we will do our best to help you find what you are looking for.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Thanksgiving to all our friends in the USA!*:thumbup:

We narrowed today's post down to two images, but could not decide... so here are both of them!

From all the staff and families at EuroCollective, we wish you a safe and happy Thanksgiving.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*EMPIRE CHRISTMAS TREE SETUP!!!!*

This put us all in the Christmas mood  

For all 27+ pics check out Nerd Society X on Facebook - (Photo credit to Kyle Shearrer - awesome job!)

Thank you to everyone that purchased from us over the holiday shopping weekend!

More fun news coming tomorrow via the guys at Solo Werks!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*ITS SOLO WERKS REBATE TIME AGAIN!!!!!!!*

For the the month of December, all orders of Solo Werks coilovers are able to submit for a $50 Mail In Rebate, which puts the final damage to your wallet down as low as $449 delivered to you once the dust settles!

*Click here to get more information on the Rebate, and to find your application*

OR

*Give us a PM, Email or Call Toll Free and we can confirm your application's part number and pricing delivered to you!*

As always the easiest way to get the quickest quote is to copy and past this info into a new PM and fill in your details:

*Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Well, this is how my Saturday in the Garage went......how about you?*

Another busy weekend and hectic Monday come and gone.

Thanks to everyone for their PM's, emails and Orders!

Remember, we do our best to price match any other official dealer prices on all the products we carry. Just send us a link or a screen capture of the PM or email and we will do our best!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ok so we missed Taco Tuesday, but the life hack quality of this one is brilliant :beer:*

Mid week bump while we work hard to get everyone's orders from the last 24hours shipped out.

We have made runs to all of our suppliers this morning to refill the shelves here at EC to ensure same day shipping on all of our popular products. 

Thanks to everyone making this a great week! eace:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Smooth  .....Welcome to the Weekend!*

Its been another great week here at EC, and we humbly thank you all!

Please remember to get the fastest turn around on a quote for your car, please include the following info (copy and paste works perfectly!):

*Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:* 

We look forward to hearing from you!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We all hope we can say this sometime this year....*

Another quick bump after an extremely busy first week of 2016. 

As always, let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*At long last the Solo Werks systems are available for the MK7 platform.* 

For those of you that have picked up a MK7 Golf, Golf Wagon, E-Golf, A3, S3 or E-Tron A3 as a daily to keep miles off your project, you can now get your suspension where you want it without it costing an arm or a leg.
*
Check out our sale threads in the MK7 Section:*

Solo Werks MK7 Coilovers Now Available!

Solo Werks MK7 SportWagen Coilovers Now Available!

Solo Werks MK7 e-Golf Coilovers Now Available!

As always, if you are interested in getting a set of coilovers for your MK7, or any of the other models Solo, ST or KW offer systems for just let us know your info and we can get you our best quote delivered to you.
Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*HEADS UP!! ST Price Increase starting February 1!*

*Get your request for quotes in ASAP!

Get your personalized quote now by sending us a PM or email with the following info:*
*
Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

*Or give us a call Toll Free 1-888-362-3117 - Operators are standing by!!!!*

We look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*TGIF!!!*

We will be in and out of the warehouse this weekend, if you want to PM us, we will be checking messages and can get back to you.

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*KW Price Increase Starting February 1, 2016!!*

Thank you to everyone who called in, PM'd, emailed and of course ordered this weekend! 

We are running around today ensuring that all orders received until our 3:00pm deadline get out - so check your email inbox (and possibly junk folder) for tracking around 4:00PM PST.

Let us know if you have any additional questions, we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*You just need to read the signs!!!!*

Wednesday bump...

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ludicrous Speed!!!!*

Looking forward to a busy weekend! 

PM or email us if you have any questions, we will be checking our messages.

Let us know!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friends on the East Coast stay safe!!!!*

Thank you to everyone who called in, PM'd, emailed and ordered this weekend! 

We are busy, making sure that all orders received until our 3:00pm deadline get out - so check your email inbox (and possibly junk folder) for tracking around 4:00PM PST.

Let us know if you have any questions! 

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*THE ULTIMATE GARAGE!!!!*

Wednesday bump! 

PM or email us if you have any questions.

Let us know!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*February 1st, ST & KW Price Increase!!*

Get you orders in by Sunday! 

PM or email us if you have any questions, we are here to help.

Let us know!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Driving was crazy in California, this weekend!!*

ST & KW Price Increase in effect starting today! Message or PM us to get a great price. Please add your ship to zip/area code.

If you have any questions?

Let us know!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Get ready!!*

Solo-werks, ST & KW coilovers in stock! Get them in before Summer.

PM or email us if you have any questions. 

We are here to help.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We offer some of the lowest prices! Won't cost you an ...*

Email or PM us if you have any questions. 

We will be checking messages, as we are running in and out of the warehouse.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*WHO WENT OUTSIDE TO LOOK?*

Check out our website or Facebook page.

www.eurocollective.com

www.facebook.com/eurocollective

Email or PM us if you have any questions. 

We are here to help.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Remember this? And the orange plastic tracks?*

Click here to shop our store

Like us on Facebook

Email or PM us if you have any questions. 

We are here to help.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Great coilover kits in stock! Prices starting at $499!! Solo-werks - ST - KW*

Click here to shop at eurocollective

Check out the FK products we have!! LIMITED QUANTITIES!!

Click here to shop our FK Garage Sale!!!!

Email or PM us if you have any questions. 

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*COILOVERS IN STOCK!! Solo-werks - ST - KW*

Click here to shop at eurocollective


Limited Quantities of FK products in stock!! 

Click here to shop our FK Stock!!!!

Email or PM us if you have any questions. 

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*COILOVERS IN STOCK!! Solo-werks - ST - KW*

Click here to shop at eurocollective

Email or PM us if you have any questions. 

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Send us an email! Coilovers in stock!! *

Click here to shop at eurocollective

Click here to shop our FK Garage Sale!!!!

Like us on Facebook!!

Email or PM us if you have any questions this weekend! 

*Send us your vehicle info. Copy and paste the text below to get a quote:
Year:
Model:
Platform (i.e.B5, B6,B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC):
Ship to Zip/Postal Code:*

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Coilovers in stock!! *

Click here to shop at eurocollective

Click here to shop our FK Garage Sale!!!!

Like us on Facebook!!

Email or PM us if you have any questions!

*Send us your vehicle info. 
Model:
Platform (i.e.B5, B6,B8 etc...):
2wd or Quattro:
Motor:
Sedan or Avant:
With or without Audi Drive Select electronic shock package (aka ADS or DCC):
Ship to Zip/Postal Code:*

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## Supa_Mk6 (Jan 25, 2015)

Don't mean to thread jack, but I Made an unboxing video for my new coilover set... Solowerks S1. I plan on doing a long term review on them, so be sure to subscribe! I plan on covering shows in New England, and hopefully working with companies to make reviews like this. The video quality isn't the greatest but I do plan on working on that! Thanks guys!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxQRX1GMKtQ

These were ordered from a different carrier but it is the same great product!


----------

